# Rumms und Rumsfeld fällt



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2006)

http://www.netzeitung.de/ausland/451941.html


----------



## Heiko (8 November 2006)

*AW: Rumms und Rumsfeld fällt*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.netzeitung.de/ausland/451941.html


Das war der Falsche.
Der Bush muß weg...


----------



## Hans Der Driver (8 November 2006)

*AW: Rumms und Rumsfeld fällt*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das war der Falsche.
> Der Bush muß weg...



Aber wenigstens ist ein Anfang gemacht, es scheint doch noch Hirn in usa zu geben. Alle gegen den Bush :steinigung:


----------



## SEP (9 November 2006)

*AW: Rumms und Rumsfeld fällt*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das war der Falsche.
> Der Bush muß weg...


Nun, gegen den Kongress gibts wenigstens keine Cowboy-Alleingänge mit Waffen mehr, die letzten zwei Jahre GWB werden also harmloser als die ersten sechs ...


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2006)

*AW: Rumms und Rumsfeld fällt*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,447457,00.html


> Die Konkurrenz beim konservativen Pariser "Figaro" sehen den
> US-Präsidenten nach seiner Wahlschlappe in der Klemme: "Präsident Bush ist
> eine 'lahme Ente', und zudem kann er nicht noch einmal kandidieren. Er hat sein
> gesamtes politisches Kapital und seine nicht gerade zahlreichen Möglichkeiten
> aufgebraucht.


lahme Ente = lame duck 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lame_Duck
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lame_duck_(politics)


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 November 2006)

*AW: Rumms und Rumsfeld fällt*

Dazu auch eine kleine Sammlung von "rhetorischen Kostbarkeiten", wie die Süddeutsche Zeitung in ihrem heutigen Artikel "Donald Rumsfeld: Dichter und Denker a. D." schreibt.


----------



## Heiko (10 November 2006)

*AW: Rumms und Rumsfeld fällt*



Telekomunikacja schrieb:


> Dazu auch eine kleine Sammlung von "rhetorischen Kostbarkeiten", wie die Süddeutsche Zeitung in ihrem heutigen Artikel "Donald Rumsfeld: Dichter und Denker a. D." schreibt.



(Wenns nicht so traurig wäre...)


----------



## jupp11 (10 November 2006)

*AW: Rumms und Rumsfeld fällt*

gegen Bushs Sprüche ist das hohe Literatur:
Ein Beispiel (von unendlich vielen)   
http://blog.rasehorn.net/?p=18


> “I’m honored to shake the hand of a brave Iraqi citizen who had his hand cut off by Saddam Hussein.”


mehr hier 
http://politicalhumor.about.com/cs/georgewbush/a/top10bushisms.htm
http://www.speedygrl.com/bushquotes.html
http://www.funnyjunk.com/pages/bush_quotes.htm

mehr zu Rumsfeld
http://politicalhumor.about.com/cs/quotethis/a/rumsfeldquotes.htm


----------

